
How to prepare yourself for a good end of life - jelliclesfarm
https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/openforum/article/How-to-prepare-yourself-for-the-good-end-of-life-13622599.php
======
towaway1138
"Hospice nurses often list five emotional tasks for the end of life: thank
you, I love you, please forgive me, I forgive you, and goodbye."

That's a pretty good list. Some of us might also add, "See you in Hell", but
that's just me.

